# Clamped Ventral Fins



## nileshm96 (Oct 8, 2020)

I brought him 1.5 weeks ago from local pet store. He has his ventral fin clamped or bent idk. He is in quarantine and is being treated for fin rot. Last week I treated him for velvet as he seemed to show signs of velvet and gold dust on his face. He is sometimes blue and sometimes green depending upon the lighting condition in the room or the flash light of camera. What can I do for restoring his ventral fins back to normal?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

If there's an issue with his ventrals it isn't apparent in your photos. To tell for sure, we would need a photo of him flaring so his ventrals can be seen. Also need a flaring photo to determine caudal type. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe what appears metallic is light reflection on his scales.

True colors show in natural light. The last one appears to come closest. He looks to be a turquoise.


----------



## nileshm96 (Oct 8, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> If there's an issue with his ventrals it isn't apparent in your photos. To tell for sure, we would need a photo of him flaring so his ventrals can be seen. Also need a flaring photo to determine caudal type. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe what appears metallic is light reflection on his scales.
> 
> True colors show in natural light. The last one appears to come closest. He looks to be a turquoise.


This is the closest I could get in capturing his ventral fins.


----------

